# Still Hunting in South Ga. (Clinch Co.)



## zigzag3337 (Jan 6, 2022)

*********UPDATE @ 2-5-22*********
Thank you for everyone that requested a potential member packet for next season. We are officially full for the 2022-2023 season. 




*****UPDATE***** First off, I just want to say thank you to everyone that reached out to us for a membership packet and especially thank you to the ones that submitted an application. As of this time, we are going to hold off sending out anymore packets. If our membership situation changes, I will update our page.
Thank you again.

________________________________

BBHC is accepting membership applications for the 2022-2023 season. We're located in South GA. Just outside of Fargo in Clinch, Co. If anyone is interested, email us at the address below and we can send you a potential membership packet.

1725 acres
Still hunting only
15 members
Family oriented
Primitive camp
Membership dues for 2021 was $775
Deer, turkey, hogs, bear
Club stands
Food plots
Small pond

Plenty of pictures throughout our Facebook page.

Email us for a potential membership packet;
Broadhead.bullets@gmail.com


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 6, 2022)

All those this years kills ?


----------



## zigzag3337 (Jan 6, 2022)

No sir. Just some of the kills that we’ve taken over the past several years


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 6, 2022)

Nice deer.


----------



## Gator89 (Jan 6, 2022)

@LTFDretired


----------



## zigzag3337 (Jan 6, 2022)

Thanks. The one on it’s side with the rifle laying across it, is this one after it was mounted.


----------



## zigzag3337 (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## NickDeer (Jan 6, 2022)

Is it only club stands or do y’all offer private blocks?


----------



## zigzag3337 (Jan 6, 2022)

NickDeer said:


> Is it only club stands or do y’all offer private blocks?



Our property is gridded into 41 blocks (approx 40-50 acres each). Each member gets 1 block to stand and hunt as they wish. We have 4 “club blocks” that no one can pick for their personal block, but are allowed to hunt on a first come first basis (FCFB) using our checkin/out map at camp. The remaining blocks are also on a FCFB using the checkin/out map. I’ve included the map property so you can see the way it’s gridded.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 6, 2022)

Very nice map!!!


----------



## zigzag3337 (Jan 6, 2022)

Jim Boyd said:


> Very nice map!!!


thanks. This is the same map we use for our checkin/out station. The map is 3’x5’ and a lot of the members also use it for reference. we also use HuntStand and I have it gridded just like the map so everyone will always know where they are when they’re on the property. It’s a great tool for new members until they learn the property.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jan 7, 2022)

zigzag3337 said:


> thanks. This is the same map we use for our checkin/out station. The map is 3’x5’ and a lot of the members also use it for reference. we also use HuntStand and I have it gridded just like the map so everyone will always know where they are when they’re on the property. It’s a great tool for new members until they learn the property.



That is some great work.


----------



## jordanv (Jan 9, 2022)

very interested, just sent an email!


----------



## zigzag3337 (Jan 9, 2022)

jordanv said:


> very interested, just sent an email!


Thank you. I sent you a packet to look over. As of right now we have 1 spot coming available, so after you read the information and are still interested, then please get the application returned back to me as soon as you can. After I get the paperwork back, we can go from there.


----------



## Bamagrad85 (Jan 9, 2022)

Could you send me info please? I might very well be interested too.
Radman90@hotmail.com


----------



## zigzag3337 (Jan 9, 2022)

Bamagrad85 said:


> Could you send me info please? I might very well be interested too.
> Radman90@hotmail.com


Please email me at the club’s address listed above and I’ll make sure you get a packet


----------



## Bamagrad85 (Jan 9, 2022)

zigzag3337 said:


> Please email me at the club’s address listed above and I’ll make sure you get a packet


Done!!!


----------



## zigzag3337 (Jan 9, 2022)

Bamagrad85 said:


> Done!!!



Sorry, but I haven’t received the email from you. Please make sure the address is correct with the dot between Broadhead and Bullets. 
broadhead.bullets@gmail.com


----------



## zigzag3337 (Jan 14, 2022)

*****UPDATE***** First off, I just want to say thank you to everyone that reached out to us for a membership packet and especially thank you to the ones that submitted an application. As of this time, we are going to hold off sending out anymore packets. If our membership situation changes, I will update the ad and our Facebook page. 


Thank you again.


----------



## zigzag3337 (Feb 5, 2022)

*********UPDATE @ 2-5-22*********
Thank you for everyone that requested a potential member packet for next season. We are officially full for the 2022-2023 season.


----------



## zigzag3337 (Feb 5, 2022)

Bamagrad85 said:


> Give me a call and let's talk. 251-752-7969. It's an Alabama number but I'm in J'ville.


I’m at the hunting camp right now and cell service is real spotty. If it’s okay, I’ll call you tomorrow when I get back to town.


----------



## Bamagrad85 (Feb 5, 2022)

Sure. Ask for Randy. If I don't answer please leave a message and I'll call you back.


----------

